# Hacer funcionar un motor paso a paso de 3 Hilos + 5 hilos.



## MartNahuel95 (Abr 3, 2017)

Conseguí un motor tipo Stepper de una máquina de coser, el motor no tiene ningún código grabado como para buscar el datasheet del mismo. En total tiene 8 cables, 3 salen de un orificio y 5 de otro. Me puse a medir continuidad para identificar las bobinas y en el conjunto de los 3 cables entre ellos hay continuidad. Mientras que en los demás 5 no la hay (he probado todas las combinaciones posibles, hasta intercalándolos con cables del conjunto de tres). No puedo desarmar el motor para revisar el cableado porque los tornillos están gastados y extremadamente ajustados.

Tengo poco conocimiento pero creo que puede tratarse de un motor bipolar de 4 hilos, solo que en este caso hay uno común y dos que corresponden a cada bobina.

Pido disculpas si existe un post con una pregunta o información parecida a esta en este foro, pero busqué mucho y no encontré algo como esto. Antes de llamarme la atención o eliminar mi post comentenme por favor el link de dicho post. Muchas gracias. ...


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 3, 2017)

Se me ocurre que sean un motor sin escobillas, los 3 cables con continuidad serían las 3 fases y los otros 5 los sensores  algo así


----------



## MartNahuel95 (Abr 3, 2017)

Muchas gracias por indicarme qué tipo de motor es. Ahora me pondré a buscar circuitos para hacerlo funcionar. Ni siquiera sé a qué voltaje trabaja. Una vez que lo haga funcionar iré probando desde los 5 hasta los 12V.

*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos*​
Logré abrir el motor. Y si, tiene sensores de efecto de campo alrededor del rotor, son los 5 cables más finos. Para hacerlo funcionar, debo utilizar los sensores?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 3, 2017)

Hola, los sensores se utilizan cómo medio de realimentación, para efectuar el control del rotor. Pero para probar, puedes omitirlos.


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 3, 2017)

Los sensores HAL se usan para detectar la posición del rotor, con ellos y un poco de lógica es fácil hacer rotar el motor, si sigues la secuencia adecuada, es más fácil empleando un microcontrolador pero podría hacerse con lógica combinacional, será algo complicado pero es posible en teoria.

Si no quieres ocupar los sensores la otra forma es por la corriente inducida sobre el bobinado, pero este método es más complicado ya que debes medir la corriente, es útil para no enviar tantos cables y tener que agregar sensores, pero ya que los tienes sería más fácil utilizarlos.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 7, 2017)

Buscá el MC3303, es un chip que se encarga de mover motores como ese.


----------

